# † يـا رب أعطنـي إنسـانـاً أحبـه



## اني بل (25 ديسمبر 2010)

عنـدمـا أجـوع ... إعطنـى إنسـاناً يكـون فى حاجة إلى طعام

عنـدما أعطش .. إرسـل لى أخـاً عطشـاناً لكى أرويـه

عنــدما أشعـر بالبـرد .. إبعـث لى فقيـراً أدفئــة

يـــا رب
حينمـا أشعـر بثقــل صليبـى ... ساعدنى أن أتقاسـم صليب الأخر

حينمـا أكـون فقيـراً .. قـدنى إلى شخص يعـانى من العـوز

حينمـا يضيـق بى الـوقت.. هبنـى إنسـاناً أعطية بعضا من وقتى

حينمـا يا رب يـذلنـى أحد .. دعنـى أجـد من أمـدحة

و حينمـا أشعـر بالإحبــاط و القـنـوط .. إرسل لى أخـاً كى أشجعـة 

حينمـا لا يفهمنى النـاس... إعطنـى إنسـاناً يحتـاج إلى تفهمى و تقديرى

يـــا رب
أعط لكـل جـائـع الخبـز اليـومـى 
إعطيـة خصوصـاً السـلام و الفــرح
و أجعلــة إداة الحـب و السـلام فى الأرض كلها​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 ديسمبر 2010)

_*صلاه جميله يا انى

شكرا ليكى
*_​


----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## اني بل (27 ديسمبر 2010)

hero_m.g قال:


> _*صلاه جميله يا انى*_​
> 
> _*شكرا ليكى*_​


 
ميرسي كثثير


----------



## اني بل (27 ديسمبر 2010)

كلدانية قال:


> شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ويبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2011)

*

 آمين آمين آمين
شكرا جدااا
سلام الرب يسوع

*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

امين

تسلم ايدك حبيبتي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 مارس 2011)

كلماتك حلوة زى العسل


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــن
> 
> شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

ميرسي كثثير


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


>


 
ميرسي كثثير


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين آمين آمين**
> شكرا جدااا
> سلام الرب يسوع*​


 
ميرسي ...


----------

